# Dental Salary



## kai99

Hi, 

We might be moving to Singapore in the next few months as a result of my job. My wife is a dentist trained in the UK and have been working their for nearly 20 years. What kind of salary can she expect in Singapore? 

Thx in advance, any info appreciated! 

Kai


----------



## simonsays

Did you get any response in this regards ?

Cheers


----------



## DeeGee

kai99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We might be moving to Singapore in the next few months as a result of my job. My wife is a dentist trained in the UK and have been working their for nearly 20 years. What kind of salary can she expect in Singapore?
> 
> Thx in advance, any info appreciated!
> 
> Kai



Hi Kai,

Am not too sure on the salary range as it is dependent on the place of work such as: clinics, hospitals - is it aesthetic dentistry or normal dentistry as well.

There are plenty of dental clinics around Singapore and most of them hire locum dentists to fill in shifts or take turns working on certain days.

I'll ask around for you


----------



## kai99

Thanks for both of the replies. ecureilx, I posted the same question to several boards, but this is the place where I got the most response!

DeeGee, yes, I'll be brilliant if its convenient for you to find out. Basically, we're probably heading out early next year. Going from what you're saying locum is the way to go initially.

Thanks again!

Kai


----------



## simonsays

Good to hear so ..

BTW, take a look at > ePhysicians | Career with MOHH


----------



## DeeGee

DeeGee said:


> Hi Kai,
> 
> Am not too sure on the salary range as it is dependent on the place of work such as: clinics, hospitals - is it aesthetic dentistry or normal dentistry as well.
> 
> There are plenty of dental clinics around Singapore and most of them hire locum dentists to fill in shifts or take turns working on certain days.
> 
> I'll ask around for you


Hey Kai,

Sorry for the delay, am posted out to Uzbekistan for a month and won't get access to email. 

In the meantime will be able to ask around on a dentists' salary and details.

Will get back to you by October I promise


----------



## cjdds

Kai, my wife and I are also thinking about moving to Singapore. I am currently a dentist in California. I was just wondering how your experience has been so far.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome

Unfortunately I do not expect you to get an answer from the original poster as this is an old thread but someone else may come along with some advice,


----------



## cjdds

thank you. Yes, if possible, I'd like to get in touch with any american dentists practicing in Singapore and ask them a few questions.


----------



## simonsays

hi,

I am not a medical person, but happened to sit in the Singapore Dental Association office, for another matter 

Well, that's your starting point, to get your qualification endorsed.

And next would be to engage MOHH or such entities, which actively recruit foreign doctors.

Do let me know if you need any more info on that.


----------



## cjdds

ecureilx said:


> hi,
> 
> I am not a medical person, but happened to sit in the Singapore Dental Association office, for another matter
> 
> Well, that's your starting point, to get your qualification endorsed.
> 
> And next would be to engage MOHH or such entities, which actively recruit foreign doctors.
> 
> Do let me know if you need any more info on that.


thanks, yeah I'd appreciate any information you have to offer. How do you private message on this forum? I don't want to post my personal email address on a public forum.


----------



## simonsays

Me thinks you need to clock another 3 posts or so before you can get PM !!!

3 posts - of something useful !!!


----------



## cjdds

ecureilx said:


> Me thinks you need to clock another 3 posts or so before you can get PM !!!
> 
> 3 posts - of something useful !!!


really? 3 posts before you can PM?


----------



## simonsays

I meant another 3 more posts  

in the meantime, you can start off reading at 

English | SDC 

Whether you are attached to private or public hospitals, that is the first place for you to start off 

You will need to obtain a form of registration with them first.


----------



## simonsays

cjdds : I hope you can clock up some more posts, or you can leave a visitor message ... for me ..


----------

